# Lust4Lawn 2021 Front/Side 100% Bluebank (Reno'd Fall 2020)



## Lust4Lawn (Aug 4, 2020)

I reno'd this area in the fall of 2020. My past lawn journal is here: https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=27&t=22765

We had a very snowy winter here in NJ and a few months of not seeing the grass. After the snow melted we are all left with some areas that were significantly matted down and some snow mold. I did not put any nitrogen down after the grass had stopped growing. This area is ~3600 square feet.

I have soil samples in the mail headed to Waypoint and hope to have some details next week.

3/26 Prodiamine at 5g/1000 with a healthy overspray into my neighbor's yard so I technically sprayed 4K square feet and used 20g of product. I added 2oz of TurfMark to the 4 gallon backpack sprayer to track the area sprayed and give me an artificial green-up.

4/3 .25 N/1K via AMS (with double the water I normally use)

4/5 2 lbs of SOP/1K

4/13 .25 N/1K via AMS, K4L Extreme Blend 10g/1k

4/24 Sprayed Sulfentrazone (39.4%) 0.25 tsp in 1 gallon of water over areas with Nutsedge, ~1000 square feet (2oz per acre rate)

4/27 .2 N/1K via AMS with Bifen IT .6 oz per K

5/3 2 lbs of SOP/1K, 10lbs of Disease-Ex (Azoxy) ~3lbs per K

5/7 .2 N/1K via AMS with Imidicloprid @ .6 oz per K

5/11 Sprayed SpeedZone 1.4oz/K blanket on the entire area.

5/14 .2 N/1K via AMS, K4L Extreme Blend 10g/1k (1.1 lbs of N total to date)

5/24 .2 N/1K via AMS, K4L Extreme Blend 10g/1k in evening (1.3 lbs of N total to date)

5/25 1 oz/1K of Propiconazole 14.3 (Watered in immediately)

5/27 2 lbs of SOP/1K, 2 lbs/K Triazicide for ants

6/12 5g/K Prodiamine, 2 oz/K Propiconazole 14.3, .2 N/1K via AMS, K4L Extreme Blend 10g/1k (Watered in) (1.5 lbs of N total to date)

6/18 0.15 N/1K via AMS, 2 oz/1K FeATURE, 0.15 oz per K T-Nex (YTD GDD 1421)

6/26 2 oz/K Propiconazole 14.3, 4lbs/K DiseaseEx (Azoxy)

7/1 2 lbs of SOP/1K

7/4 .2 lbs N of Carbon Earth 8-1-8 (This stuff is old! 25% of this is slow)

7/5 .09 lbs N via Urea (8.8 oz DEF/K), 0.25 oz/K Citric Acid, 2 oz/K FeATURE, 0.3 oz/K T-Nex at 7pm with AM irrigation

7/16 Sprayed sulfentrazone at .125 oz/K only over an area that has Nutsedge. Then sprayed Bifen at 1 oz/K.

7/22 .1 lbs N via Urea (10 oz DEF/K), 3.5 oz/K Thiophanate-methyl 46.2%, 2 oz/K Propiconazole 14.3,

7/26 2lbs/K Bayer 24 hour grub killer

8/05 Disease-Ex (Azoxy) 4lbs/K

8/20 Azoxy .38 oz/K, 1.75 oz/K Thiophanate-methyl 46.2%, 1 oz/K Bifen IT,. 0.5 oz/K imidacloprid, 0.1 lbs of N via DEF all mixed in one batch.

8/29 .5 lbs N of Carbon Earth 8-1-8

9/18 Azoxy .38 oz/K, Propi 1 oz/K, .3 lbs N via DEF watered in.

10/3 5g/K Prodiamine, .25 lbs N via DEF watered in

10/23 .5 lbs N AMS (Skipping areas with Poa Triv)

10/30. .5 lbs N AMS


----------



## Lust4Lawn (Aug 4, 2020)

I got my soil test back from Waypoint. This area was renovated last fall and my PH has climbed from 6.5 to 7.0 which I guess is from the very hard water that I have here. Past results from last fall are here: LINK

I paid Waypoint the extra ~$3.50 for the nitrogen levels in the soil and was a bit shocked at how low they were. I knew about the low potassium from last year but had set that aside for this spring as to not create issues with the reno.

Nitrogen Needs:
I only spoonfed AMS last fall during the reno and provided no nitrogen after the growth slowed down. How should I proceed this spring? I have a lot of granular AMS that I can spread or dissolve and spray.

Potassium:
I plan on following @g-man's soil remediation guide LINK and spread 2lbs/1K of SOP monthly for 5 months to get to 5 total lbs of K as the test calls for.


----------



## JerseyGreens (Aug 30, 2019)

Hey buddy - good to hear from you this year!

Good strategy on getting that P up.

For the N - slow & steady wins the race. Spoonfeed 0.25 lbs N per week, or 0.5 lbs N every other week now. Use the AMS that you have. You can use granular, or, Spray.

I'd also recommend getting some slow-release N into the ground. If you can find leftover Carbon-X products that would work great. XGRN 8-1-8 is one that I love. If you can find that put down 0.5lbs N per K of that next week or so.


----------



## Lust4Lawn (Aug 4, 2020)

JerseyGreens said:


> Hey buddy - good to hear from you this year!
> 
> Good strategy on getting that K up.
> 
> ...


Thanks for checking in! I'm not seeing the consistent green-up that I see in your journal but there is some amazing color in areas that are warming up the soil more quickly. It's going to be exciting here in a few weeks.

I'm planning on spraying the AMS at .25 lbs of N per week. I just called Levitt's and they still have CX in stock in case you were looking to stock up. I was just there a few days ago to get a Solo backpack sprayer part that I ended up not needing. It's not like I need an excuse to go there and browse.

I'm going to try to get out there today for a bit of deep cleaning and maybe run the manual reel around a bit. Then I can spread that MOP. It looks like the rain is going to be sparse for a week or two so I'm hesitant to spay the AMS yet without having irrigation running to wash it off of the leaves.


----------



## JerseyGreens (Aug 30, 2019)

I hear ya bud. I put down my XGRN a bit "early" but it was before rain so had to do it and I completely understand.

Thanks for letting me know about that XGRN. The jersey folks following your journal might end up there before I do!!

It will green up before you know it!!


----------



## ScottW (Sep 16, 2019)

Lust4Lawn said:


> I paid Waypoint the extra ~$3.50 for the nitrogen levels in the soil and was a bit shocked at how low they were...


I think this is normal for a spring test. Most of the N applied last fall gets lost by leaching into groundwater or to denitrification processes that reduce NO3- to N2O and N2 which are lost as gasses into the atmosphere. So, low N in the spring doesn't necessarily mean that you didn't apply enough N last fall. This is probably why most people don't test for it in lawns. It's not really informative and shouldn't affect your plans for this year.


----------



## Lust4Lawn (Aug 4, 2020)

I broke out the Honda HRX and mowed yesterday at 1.25" to get a lot of the sticks, mulch fragments and whatever else was out there up and out of the turf. Then I mowed with a Sun Joe manual reel mower on the two lowest settings just to get a feel for it. I'm not sure what the actual HOC is as this was a unit replaced under warranty but this unit was significantly better than the previous unit that was originally purchased as reconditioned.

The areas near my walkway that take advantage of the heat from my sidewalk seem to be greening up sooner than other areas. There is plenty of straw-colored grass all over.


----------



## Lust4Lawn (Aug 4, 2020)

Today I sprayed .25 lbs of N. Normally I would mix 4lbs of AMS in ~3.5 gallons of water. Today I used 8 gallons of water since I do not have my irrigation turned on just yet and I don't forecast rain for nearly a week.


----------



## Lust4Lawn (Aug 4, 2020)

I opened up the irrigation a few days ago and got some water on the lawn. I'm a bit concerned with the amount of dead blades in the lawn and hoping to see some recovery. I have fungicides at the ready but I'm really not sure how to proceed at this point since temps are in the 40's at night and 60-72 during the day and I wouldn't consider that favorable for fungus. I'm not too impressed with my green up at this point. I raked the entire area early when the snow melted but recovery seems slow.

Should I be pushing N2 harder? I'm looking forward to the feedback.



Close up of a typical area showing limited green up.


Found a few of these in one area.


----------



## Lust4Lawn (Aug 4, 2020)

We had some good rain here for a few days and today was the first break. I sprayed .25 lbs of N via AMS and 10g of extreme blend per 1K.

Things are greening up and I'm feeling better about the condition. I do have some nutsedge that I will have to deal with a little later. Looking at something with sulfentrazone or maybe Halosulfuron but one study that I had read had better results with the sulfentrazone.





This area of my curb strip has struggled. I was concerned about the PH here due to the amount of pine needles that drop here and actually took a soil sample for giggles. End result, 7.0! The neighbor managed to scrape a good chunk of the grass next to the sidewalk trying to do me a favor over the winter during a heavy storm. I sprayed half of this strip with prodiamine to see how well it works on the bare spots and if the KBG will spread faster in the treated vs. control area.


----------



## Jconnelly6b (Mar 4, 2018)

Green up will come, KBG is slow to wake up and this winter was hard.

Those yellowish blades are just waiting for the chlorophyll to fill in. It's possible it fungus but highly unlikely. Even if so, it will grow out of it in 2 weeks.

Patience is the hard part, but that's all that's needed now.


----------



## Lust4Lawn (Aug 4, 2020)

I had some nutsedge that survived my multiple glyphosate applications last fall. I ended up locally buying some Sulfentrazone 39% in a 2.2 oz bottle for ~$25. I sprayed at 2oz/acre which comes to 0.25 teaspoons in a gallon for 1000 square feet.





I waited 2 days and mowed. 






The neighbors "lawn" is on the left side of the photo. Not the type of domination line anybody wants to have.


Again....


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

@Lust4Lawn unlikely to have nutsedge this early. That looks like poa t.


----------



## Lust4Lawn (Aug 4, 2020)

g-man said:


> @Lust4Lawn unlikely to have nutsedge this early. That looks like poa t.


Ugh. I have a few photos of what I have found in the lawn recently in this area.

These are from this week:




This is one from about a month ago.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Not nutsedge.


----------



## Lust4Lawn (Aug 4, 2020)

g-man said:


> Not nutsedge.


Yeah, I not sure what this stuff is at this point.


----------



## Lust4Lawn (Aug 4, 2020)

I mowed 3 days ago, sprayed .2 of N with AMS, added midicloprid for grub preventions before a solid rain event about 24 hours later(+0.7").

Now 4 days later I have a ton of brown tassels from trees but I wanted to blanket spray for weeds and didn't want to cut. 




I had some clover in a few areas that I sprayed with SpeedZone (1.4oz/K) and this is what it looks like this morning 14 hours later.


----------



## Lust4Lawn (Aug 4, 2020)

I got a nice mow in today after work. Things are looking pretty nice right now.


----------



## JerseyGreens (Aug 30, 2019)

This looks fantastic man!!!

Might be too early but I love the BlueBank.


----------



## Lust4Lawn (Aug 4, 2020)

JerseyGreens said:


> This looks fantastic man!!!
> 
> Might be too early but I love the BlueBank.


Thanks, BlueBank Brother! The reno area is starting to hit its stride but the cold overnight temperatures in the area are keeping the progress suspenseful.

My backyard area looks pretty weak and I have that in a different journal since it is so different. I'm hoping to reno the backyard too but I don't think that I have the sun for enough hours in the back to carry a KBG mono unless maybe Mazama but even then I may have some problems and may be forced to do a mix of fescue. I'm taking some photos throughout the day of that area to show the sun's progression and get some feedback from the board.


----------



## Lust4Lawn (Aug 4, 2020)

This morning I pulled an impact sprinkler out to water the section of my neighbor's lawn that I reno'd for my own pleasure. My inground sprinklers don't cover this lawn naturally so I have an interesting experiment going with a lower irrigation program on their area with otherwise identical fertilizer/pre-em/weed control measures. There is a difference in the density of the turf for sure and the weed pressure over there is insane due to decades of neglect. You can see what I am dealing with if you look at the right side of the hose, near the sprinkler. Prodiamine overspray to the rescue!


I have an area in my lawn with a few spots of non-KBG grass that I either missed or germinated with my reno. I'll most likely wait until fall and glyphosate these areas with a sponge or brush and let the KBG fill in and take over.


----------



## Lust4Lawn (Aug 4, 2020)

Everything has been looking so good! Then when I was mowing my curb strip after work today I came across this area that looked kind of black and suddenly thin. This area thinned to this level in ~2 days. We had had some suddenly hot weather here and I have not watered in 2 days.

I do see some significant ant activity at the edge of the sidewalk but I don't know if that is the cause or result of the weakened turf. Here are my most recent apps which contain Bifen, Imidacloprid and Azoxystrobin within the last 4 weeks. I have propiconazole at the ready but wasn't planning on using it for about 10-12 days.

4/27 .2 N/1K via AMS with Bifen IT .6 oz per K

5/3 2 lbs of SOP/1K, 10lbs of DiseaseEx (Azoxy) ~3lbs per K

5/7 .2 N/1K via AMS with Imidicloprid @ .6 oz per K

5/11 Sprayed SpeedZone 1.4oz/K blanket on the entire area.

5/14 .2 N/1K via AMS, K4L Extreme Blend 10g/1k (1.1 lbs of N total to date)



You can see the dirt from the ant activity on the sidewalk here


In case the ants were the cause, I grabbed a sprinkle can of Sevin dust (Carbaryl) and covered the area where I saw damage with a bit of margin.


----------



## bf7 (May 11, 2020)

I was going to say areas by the sidewalk could heat up faster and be more susceptible to drought stress, but those ants are an interesting observation. Never seen that before if that's the cause. I would check if there's anything under the soil too. My home builder threw down only 2 or 3 inches of topsoil on top of some rocks. The grass in that spot always taps out first in the summer.


----------



## Lust4Lawn (Aug 4, 2020)

bf7 said:


> I was going to say areas by the sidewalk could heat up faster and be more susceptible to drought stress, but those ants are an interesting observation. Never seen that before if that's the cause. I would check if there's anything under the soil too. My home builder threw down only 2 or 3 inches of topsoil on top of some rocks. The grass in that spot always taps out first in the summer.


The rest of the strip looks great, aside from all of the debris from a maple tree across the street, so I didn't think that the sidewalk heat was the issue. Then I did the screwdriver test over the area of concern and hit a problem over most of the area with the screwdriver only going in an inch or so below the surface. If I put the screwdriver in anywhere else I can burry the handle to the handle of a foot deep with little resistance. Uh oh.

I took a step back from the curb and I recall about 6 years ago there was a tree owned by the town here that they cut down and I finally got them to grind the stump about 4 years ago. I never noticed much of an issue here but I also wasn't going for this level in the past and I certainly wasn't trying to keep the grass anything below ~3". Now with this HOC there is way more visibility.

Here you can see the black outline of the area and the sidewalk lifted from the former tree.


I took a gallon of water and saturated the area to try to get some moisture into the area this morning and I am running the sprinkler zone right now. In NJ we are hitting high 80's and low 90's this week with no rain in sight and we will have to see if this recovers.

I have no desire to pull this stump, but may need to find some alternatives. I'm open to suggestions.


----------



## bf7 (May 11, 2020)

Screwdriver test almost never fails. Lo and behold, I looked at my spot with the rocks underneath this morning, and it's starting to get thin and weak. I know this weather is brutal but I didn't expect this kind of stress so early. Not much you can do except dig it out I suppose.


----------



## Lust4Lawn (Aug 4, 2020)

Last night I sprayed .2 lbs of N via AMS and 10g/k of K4L Extreme Blend after mowing with a manual reel. I've been leaving the clippings most of this season without much complaint. I left this on the grass overnight and in the morning I sprayed 1 oz/1K of propiconazole 14.3% and watered it in. This season I've put down 1.3 lbs of N to date.

The last week or so has been unseasonably warm with some days nearly hitting 90F out of nowhere. I've been manually watering the areas that give me trouble with a watering can and the damage is not as obvious.


----------



## Lust4Lawn (Aug 4, 2020)

I've been working my way down in cutting height to as low as my manual Sun Joe reel mower will go. It's at least 2x as hard to mow at this height. With this piece of equipment I don't know if it is really worth it. HOC is somewhere around 1.2" maybe.

I've been leaving my application data in the first page post but today I applied the following:
5g/K Prodiamine, 2 oz/K Propiconazole 14.3, .2 N/1K via AMS, K4L Extreme Blend 10g/1k (Watered in)

Right now I am at 1.5 lbs of N year to date. This seems a bit behind but I don't want to get into trouble during the heat of the summer. I really should get some Carbon X 8-1-8 down but haven't had time to pick any up. Thoughts?

The turf is a little lighter in color as my Orbit B-hyve sprinker timer has not been as helpful as I would have liked. I have spoken to tech support and they really don't offer a good experience. There is a fair amount of advanced programming that they leave open so I am making adjustments to get the results I am looking for. I definitely suffered some drought stress during these 85+ degree days with less than ideal watering but this week is supposed to stay in the 70's. Plus since I was plus cutting the lawn lower every few days I certainly wasn't babying the grass. With this morning's spoon feeding, I think I will get back into the groove but since I was pressed for time, I didn't have time to spray the propiconazole separately from the AMS so I just made a big witch's brew and sprayed it down and cycled the sprinklers.




So the left side is my neighbor that rents his home and does a horrible job with lawn care. I have taken the liberty of overspraying prodiamine for a few feet. As you can see the clumping fescue of his is doing well and the bare spots are absent of anything, including weeds.


----------



## JerseyGreens (Aug 30, 2019)

My BlueBank gets yellow-ish when it's starving for N. Like today it has the same tint as yours in some areas (mostly overcrowding). I'll put some foliar N down tomorrow and it usually goes away in 24-36 hrs.


----------



## Lust4Lawn (Aug 4, 2020)

@JerseyGreens I think you are correct. I think I am a little behind in N and have been using 100% AMS so very little residual. When I was leaving my house today about 6 hours after spraying, I was questioning if I was seeing a true difference in color. I was a little over 2 weeks from my last .2 of N so she was hungry.

I think I need to go pick up some CX and a bag of that feature soon.


----------



## JerseyGreens (Aug 30, 2019)

Lust4Lawn said:


> @JerseyGreens I think you are correct. I think I am a little behind in N and have been using 100% AMS so very little residual. When I was leaving my house today about 6 hours after spraying, I was questioning if I was seeing a true difference in color. I was a little over 2 weeks from my last .2 of N so she was hungry.
> 
> I think I need to go pick up some CX and a bag of that feature soon.


Feel free to stop by whenever sir!


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

Lust4Lawn said:


> So the left side is my neighbor that rents his home and does a horrible job with lawn care. I have taken the liberty of overspraying prodiamine for a few feet. As you can see the clumping fescue of his is doing well and the bare spots are absent of anything, including weeds.


Nice domination line! I have a similar issue, with a "no man's land" on town property that borders mine. The neighbor's landscaper used to cut it up to the utility pole. However, to reduce weed invasion, I "adopted" a small section of hellstrip that I seeded, fertilize and now regularly mow. That buffer now protects my lawn...something to think about.


----------



## JerseyGreens (Aug 30, 2019)

how did the AMS foliar work in tackling that "yellow" look? I sprayed my kool aid last night and it's looking a lot better now.


----------



## Lust4Lawn (Aug 4, 2020)

JerseyGreens said:


> how did the AMS foliar work in tackling that "yellow" look? I sprayed my kool aid last night and it's looking a lot better now.


I'd say that I got a decent improvement. I mowed last night after getting home from work. I bagged the clippings and they looked good.

I still have not picked up any PGR so the growth is pretty fast at this point, even with the side effects of the propiconazole.


----------



## JerseyGreens (Aug 30, 2019)

Definitely looks better!

If you stop by to pick up some FEature I'll give you some PGR for free - just bring an empty container.


----------



## Lust4Lawn (Aug 4, 2020)

@JerseyGreens I'd appreciate that greatly. I'll let you know what else I have to see if I can offer you a split of something else.


----------



## JerseyGreens (Aug 30, 2019)

Lust4Lawn said:


> @JerseyGreens I'd appreciate that greatly. I'll let you know what else I have to see if I can offer you a split of something else.


No need to barter - with the amount I'm putting down the Gallon would last me forever!


----------



## Lust4Lawn (Aug 4, 2020)

Last night after mowing


This morning after irrigation.


Getting some water on the neighbor's area that I commandeered.


Currently, I am mowing every other day with a manual real but I'm planning on doing my first app of PGR ever tonight. I met with @JerseyGreens yesterday and we were talking through the details.

This is what I tentatively have scheduled to spray tonight and irrigate in the AM, but I am open to input.

-N (via AMS): 0.15 N per K (Should I be concerned about adding N right now? Debating dropping this to 2.7 oz per K just for dealing with the hard water)
-Citric Acid: Planning to skip this since I am using AMS. I do have some on hand.
-FEature: 2 oz per K 
-T-Nex: 0.15 oz per K

Planning to mix in this order too.


----------



## JerseyGreens (Aug 30, 2019)

Not sure if you put down the awesome sauce down yet but the N is a good companion to the FEature and PGR.

Skipping it is definitely personal preference. I wouldn't skip the AMS and Citric Acid if you know your water is hard. You won't get a great response from the FEature.

Remember I said my lawn laughed at my first 0.15oz per K PGR doses? The 0.33oz is working wonders now! I just mowed and it took off just a little bit of clippings. Where has this been my whole life!


----------



## Lust4Lawn (Aug 4, 2020)

@JerseyGreens Yep, I sprayed it down. I did skip the citric acid this time but will most likely add it next time.

I split half of the AMS and dissolved it in two (1) gallon jugs of water. When I added feature to one of the jugs and shook it up I either didn't wait long enough or I got some precipitation. When I poured the AMS / feature solution through a fine sieve I had quite a bit of particulate matter. I'd estimate about three tablespoons. I took that particulate matter and put it into another gallon of water without AMS and shook it up and seemed to get the bulk majority of it to disolve. I still ended up with a very dark fruit punch solution I had no issues with clogging so I may have just not waited long enough for the feature to fully dissolve.

I'm okay with the lower dose initially at 0.15 oz per K. I'll take baby steps here. Thanks again for the help.


----------



## JerseyGreens (Aug 30, 2019)

The fruit punch color is spot on. If it looked like a rust orange then that's what you want to avoid.

I'm sure it will work out fine. Now just sit back and wait for the results!


----------



## Lust4Lawn (Aug 4, 2020)

On day 14 of 14 into my second propiconazole application, I woke up to many spots of mycelium all over the lawn. Overall the lawn had gained a yellow hue with many leaves exhibiting damage at the tips. The potential for dollar spot is what I was concerned about so I applied a third application of propiconazole @ 2oz/K which the label says is allowed. I was planning to apply a preventative rate of azoxystrobin via DiseaseEx this same morning but decided to just apply the curative rate of 4lbs per K at the same time and melting out was potentially giving me the yellow appearance and I could see yellow blades when I spread the turf out. I watered everything in immediately after applying with about 0.2" of water.

As of this morning, 48 hours later, things are looking much greener with no signs of mycelium. I think I need to look at a third fungicide and when I am facing these abnormally high temperatures, plan to apply sooner than the normal window calls for by a few days. I'll likely look at splitting some Thiophanate-methyl (Cleary's or generic) with my NJ folks in the next few weeks.


----------



## JerseyGreens (Aug 30, 2019)

Lawn looks thick.

Are you sold on using PGR? Some people love it or hate it.


----------



## Lust4Lawn (Aug 4, 2020)

JerseyGreens said:


> Lawn looks thick.
> 
> Are you sold on using PGR? Some people love it or hate it.


Thanks @JerseyGreens. I'm happy with the progress overall. I need to put a bunch of time into bed definition but I'm not looking forward to defining a 100-foot bed just for the hedgerow in the last picture. :dumb:

I'm cautiously optimistic. It is pretty amazing to not have to mow as frequently, especially when a disease is present and you don't want to take a chance of spreading by mowing unnecessarily. On the other side, if something damages the turf then you're delayed in repair.

I sprayed right before going away for a long weekend and was very happy with the length of lawn that I came home to. I'm definitely going to continue but I think the low doses and more frequent reapplication intervals make the most sense for me at this stage, especially since I can't get my manual reel as low as you.


----------



## Lust4Lawn (Aug 4, 2020)

Last night I spread 2lbs of SOP/K in a continued effort to get my potassium levels to where they need to be. This is going well and on schedule.

I'm seeing some nutsedge which I am not surprised to see as I had it before my reno and it survived glyphosate treatment during the reno last year. I have a 2.2 oz bottle of Sulfentrazone that I would like to spray to kill the nutsedge, but I noticed a little note on the label that says not to apply within 7 days of T-Nex/Primo applications. I am just over 300gdd on a very light dose of T-Nex (.15 oz/K) so I am likely unregulated at this point but since the dose was so low I am not very fearful of a rebound. I think the lawn could use a little N so I may make a Urea(.1 lb/N/T-Nex/Citric Acid/Feature mix again and spray that and let the nutsedge come up a little more so that I can make a single application. The sulfentrazone is pretty hot stuff and I'd like to limit how many times I have to use it.


g-man posted this handy graph showing the degradation of T-Nex based on application rate and GDD.
https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?p=410498#p410498


----------



## JerseyGreens (Aug 30, 2019)

Lust4Lawn said:


> Last night I spread 2lbs of SOP/K in a continued effort to get my potassium levels to where they need to be. This is going well and on schedule.
> 
> I'm seeing some nutsedge which I am not surprised to see as I had it before my reno and it survived glyphosate treatment during the reno last year. I have a 2.2 oz bottle of Sulfentrazone that I would like to spray to kill the nutsedge, but I noticed a little note on the label that says not to apply within 7 days of T-Nex/Primo applications. I am just over 300gdd on a very light dose of T-Nex (.15 oz/K) so I am likely unregulated at this point but since the dose was so low I am not very fearful of a rebound. I think the lawn could use a little N so I may make a Urea(.1 lb/N/T-Nex/Citric Acid/Feature mix again and spray that and let the nutsedge come up a little more so that I can make a single application. The sulfentrazone is pretty hot stuff and I'd like to limit how many times I have to use it.
> 
> ...


Gotta get more PGR down soon...the weather just isn't cooperating at the moment.

I agree with your approach. Awesome Sauce down first and then tackle the nutsedge after.


----------



## Lust4Lawn (Aug 4, 2020)

@JerseyGreens Currently I'm still getting some regulation from the propiconazole but I'll be looking for a window to get the Awesome Sauce applied. I'm going to pick up some DEF tonight as a urea source as I only have AMS and use the citric acid this time.


----------



## Lust4Lawn (Aug 4, 2020)

A few days ago, the grass was really dingy looking, weak color and overall probably hungry. I am one week into my last Azoxy app (28 day duration) and day 9/14 on my Propiconazole app. Things had improved slightly but I feel like I am a bit behind on N by the appearance of the grass.

July 4th I put down .2 lbs N of Carbon Earth 8-1-8. This stuff is old but freshly opened and had little clear spiders in the bag. 25% of this is slow release and due to the age, I'm not sure how viable the AMS was. I threw this down, but didn't water it in on every zone so I probably lost some of the quick N which I am fine with.

July 5th evening I sprayed Awesome Sauce which consisted of 
.09 lbs N via Urea (10 oz DEF/K - .1lbs of N, but I actually used 32 oz instead of 36)
0.25 oz/K Citric Acid
2 oz/K FeATURE,
0.3 oz/K T-Nex

I sprayed this at 7:30 pm last night and watered in 1/2 inch early this morning. We are expecting 95 degree days today and tomorrow so I wanted to get a deep watering in before the heat hits.

This morning things were looking nice! I'm going to have to wait to spray Sulfentrazone on the nutsedge due to a warning on the label about timing with T-Nex/Primo apps. Oh well. I might just use the time to let them grow out to make sure I really nail them.


----------



## Mondeh6 (Jul 4, 2018)

Wow! Very impressive, i've read through your journal and have taken some notes as I am early in the process of a full reno. I plan on seeding a 30/30/30/10 mix of Legend, Blue Note, Everest and Zinfandel. A few things I just didn't know of or even consider. Thanks for your post.


----------



## Lust4Lawn (Aug 4, 2020)

@Mondeh6 Thanks for checking in. Are you buying that mix preblended or putting it together yourself?


----------



## Mondeh6 (Jul 4, 2018)

@Lust4Lawn Purchased and had it mixed by Hogan Seed $206 for a 50lbs bag.


----------



## Lust4Lawn (Aug 4, 2020)

3 days ago (7/16) I sprayed sulfentrazone at .125 oz/K only over an area that has Nutsedge. Then I sprayed Bifen at 1 oz/K including the beds and some foundation areas.

Before spraying:


2.5 Days after sulfentrazone application.


----------



## Lust4Lawn (Aug 4, 2020)

I am trying to kick some brown out of my turf. Last night I sprayed .1 lbs N via Urea (10 oz DEF/K), 3.5 oz/K Thiophanate-methyl 46.2%, 2 oz/K Propiconazole 14.3 and about 40mL of NIS (2tsp per gallon). I haven't watered this week since we have some big rain on Saturday and into Sunday early morning. I sent the sprinklers to put down ~.35" early.

I am using the higher strength version of Thiophanate-methyl at 46.2% compared to Clearys 3336 at 41.25% so my rates may look a little lower when looking at the ounces per K.

I purchased a 2.5g jug of the Thiophanate-methyl so if anybody wants to buy quarts I can split. PM me.







Lillies and Hibiscus are really popping on the side of the house now. It smells great over there.


----------



## Liquidstone (Mar 31, 2021)

Finally got around to checking out your 2020 Reno. Lawn looks great. Is it still in good shape this late in the summer?


----------



## Lust4Lawn (Aug 4, 2020)

Liquidstone said:


> Finally got around to checking out your 2020 Reno. Lawn looks great. Is it still in good shape this late in the summer?


For the most part, it did great. I did have a grub & pest issue even though I used the annual max rate of imidacloprid (0.6 oz/k) so next year I will be going off label and doing (3) applications of 0.5 oz/K after talking with @Mightyquinn in this thead: https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=31&t=28861&p=412970&hilit=imidacloprid#p412970

Luckily I caught it early enough that I only experienced thinning instead of full dead patches so it will be able to fill in over the fall when I blitz.

I found the grubs when I pumped my septic tank. I only have 2.5" of soil on top of my lid and the septic guy couldn't believe that the grass was so green. He brought out the metal detector to make sure I was right about the lid being there! The knitting of the KBG was so tight that we were able to pull the grass off from the lid like it was a big circular carpet. I was so happy but then there were ~20 grubs under the lid. I treated with max rate Bayer 24 Hour Grub Killer (Dylox) shortly afterward.

Here was the lawn on 7/23. I was just starting to see some darkening of leaves like it was draught stress but the lawn had plenty of water. 


The next day (7/24) I pumped the septic. 


Some of the grubs on the lid after the kids popped a bunch.


Here was the lawn 8/6 with the thinning taking place.


----------



## Alowan (May 25, 2021)

Very interesting journal. Thanks for sharing. Impressive how that grass looked on top of the lid. Hope the grubs are done and gone! Look forward to seeing more.


----------



## Lust4Lawn (Aug 4, 2020)

@Alowan Thanks for reading through. I think the grubs are toast for now. I had just sprayed a curative rate of fungicide the day before the septic was pumped because I thought maybe a fungus was creeping in on me. When we pulled back the grass on the lid and the lid was alive with motion from the grubs, it was a real "ah ha" moment but I also knew that things would get worse before they got better. Everything is on the mend now.


----------



## Lust4Lawn (Aug 4, 2020)

We had a lot of rain from hurricane Henri. Rain gauges read over seven inches of rain from Saturday to Monday. Others claim 9" but whatever the number was it was a bunch!

On Friday before the storm, I raked out a couple of the areas that had dead brown grass from what I suspect was the attack from the grubs. I'm looking forward to these areas filling in during the fall blitz. Quite a few viable plants came out during the aggressive raking but likely they had damaged or weakened roots from the grubs as well and their future was questionable. I then sprayed the largest combination of products that I ever have in one batch.

Azoxy .38 oz/K
1.75 oz/K Thiophanate-methyl 46.2%
1 oz/K Bifen IT
0.5 oz/K imidacloprid
0.1 lbs of N via DEF
All mixed in one batch. I sprayed this in the evening and rinsed off in the morning because I wanted the bifen to dry.

Of course I'm away from the lawn for about a week so we'll see how it looks when I get back.

I have a camera on my backyard reno area so I can check on the progress of my fallowing, but the suspense of what's happening in the front will just have to wait.


----------



## Lust4Lawn (Aug 4, 2020)

I got home from a 1 week vacation and the lawn was pretty long. I mowed with a rotary Saturday and definitely broke the 1/3rd rule. Today (Sunday) I manually reel mowed back down to my original HOC and spread .5 of N via Carbon Earth 8-1-8.

We are supposed to get ~4" of rain on Wednesday so I have postponed my backyard reno until later in the week.


----------



## Lust4Lawn (Aug 4, 2020)

Today I sprayed Azoxy .38 oz/K, Propiconazole 1 oz/K, .3 lbs N via DEF and watered in right after spraying. The areas that had the grub damage are starting to fill in and thicken up pretty nicely. Today is likely the last "hot" day (Mid 80's) and then we will start consistently end up in the 70's for a few weeks with nights in the high 50's/low 60's.


----------



## Lust4Lawn (Aug 4, 2020)

The dark areas are the locations that suffered the most thinning. They are coming back to life and thickening up well. They look worse in the photos than they are in person.


----------



## Lust4Lawn (Aug 4, 2020)

Things were really doing well but I had some areas with Poa Triv that were starting to pop up. I mixed up a batch of glyphosate at 2.5 oz with 2.7 oz by weight of AMS and some sticker with BASF Turf Mark blue dye. I took a decent wide margin around the offending area as I read here is the recommended practice.

I hated to do it but there's no pretty way out of this. Of course it's in my front lawn right in front of my front door but better things to come. :roll: This is probably the best part about having a mono stand as you can readily repair and have a seamless transition due to homogeneous plant type.


----------



## Chris LI (Oct 26, 2018)

Ouch! Since you hinted with mentioning repairability, are you going to pull donor plugs to fill in the nuked spot, since it's too late to reseed?


----------



## Lust4Lawn (Aug 4, 2020)

@Chris LI I think I am going to be looking at an ugly patch for the winter. I just can't see putting any effort into trying to get this area looking good at the expense of not getting to zero or near zero triv. I think I just have to prepare myself for this area to be dead all winter and a good portion of the spring of 2022 or more  .

Once I have a better assessment of reaching the end goal I can start to see if plugging or just doing a micro reno on that area and blending it in makes more sense. It's unfortunate but I can see a losing battle if I don't fight sooner than later so I might as well start the fight.

If someone could market a true triv killer they would have a hell of a product.


----------



## PerennialRyeglass (Sep 9, 2021)

Wow. Looking good! Definitely jealous. I just want to point out that at a glance it looks like you killed an area in a phallic shape.. haha. 
You mentioned yearly maximums for nitrogen application. Is there a difference between foliar vs granular or do they add up to a combined maximum? Rookie question, just trying to understand your whole process


----------



## Lust4Lawn (Aug 4, 2020)

@PerennialRyeglass I guess I did spray a Freudian shape on my own lawn. I have possibly self-branded myself or I am projecting the pain the nuts this is going to be.

I'm not really too concerned about maximum nitrogen within I think the plant needs what it needs and there are enough variables between rain, soil type vs retention of nutrients and so on. I think Blueblank communicates N2 needs pretty readily. If it starts to yellow or show a lack of vigor it needs a boost. Within a day or two, it responds. It's a nice and quick feedback loop that I appreciate.


----------



## Lust4Lawn (Aug 4, 2020)

I'm cutting with my Honda rotary at this point at 2" sure to the amount of leaves that have been coming down. You can really see the areas of damage with treatment for Poa Triv.

I spread .5 lbs of N via AMS and the other areas look great. Thin areas have thickened nicely for the most part and overall the lawn looks amazing.


----------



## Lust4Lawn (Aug 4, 2020)

Frost is hitting every night now for about 5 nights in a row with temperatures around 28F.

Color is still holding very well but clippings are taking much longer to breakdown and they are visibly yellow as they decompose.


----------

